# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Are All UGLs a Scam?

## Zaggs

Just for kicks, I have been contacting UGLs about their products. The first thing I ask them for is a 3rd party CoA. The only think that I have ever got back is runaround. I would think that if someone were selling a legit product, they would be proud of it and gladly hand over a CoA. Has anyone ever successfully received a CoA from any of these UGLs?

----------


## djgreen

yes their are legit ugls you just have to find the right ones

----------


## Zaggs

In such a shady industry, why don't they offer up some kind of proof or guarantee? I wrote to one company and told them I was going to have their stuff tested by a lab. I asked that if it came back negative, would they give me a refund. They said no.

----------


## davidtheman100

Not all UGL's are a scam some UGL's hold pharm and vet grade products you just have to find the right ones and finding the right ones takes time

----------


## djgreen

that's just the game man you just have to make an educated purchase and you get what you get

----------


## dfarre

If you buy online you deserve to be scammed.

----------


## davidtheman100

> If you buy online you deserve to be scammed.


No schmoe in your local gym is going to have everything you need that is properly dosed and potent so what is the alternative? Searching the streets and asking people??

----------


## djgreen

where do you think the guy in the gym or on the street gets it? he gets it from china or UK and is just making a flip

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

I just go to the top 10 list reviews. I use the ones who got most points from other users. I guess these lists are legit.

----------


## Avi3510

> I just go to the top 10 list reviews. I use the ones who got most points from other users. I guess these lists are legit.


Nearly impossible to tell what's a scam and what's not online.

----------


## marcus300

There are always mixed reviews with UGL's and I know for a fact that even the best out there will sell you fake, half and quarter dosed gear. So it doesn't matter if you think one UGL is good to go or not because you could end up with the batch what is bunk or half dosed.


My opinion don't use them, use pharm grade from a good source and take all the risk out of shooting sh1t into yourself

----------


## thisAngelBites

> In such a shady industry, why don't they offer up some kind of proof or guarantee? I wrote to one company and told them I was going to have their stuff tested by a lab. I asked that if it came back negative, would they give me a refund. They said no.


You know, this sounds unbelievable, as though they know their stuff is bunk (and it may well be), but it could also be a case of having given someone what they know is a legitimate product, they the buyer is able to produce a lab result that says it's fake (perhaps they sent some stuff they knew was fake to the lab instead), and how do you deal with scammers like that?

All these things are problems with both buyer and seller are potentially criminals - no one trusts anyone, for good reason, but also nothing can be relied upon, even if you are selling legitimate stuff.

----------


## 2iron

Honestly why bother. 90 % of people aren't even going to put in their own effort to do bw. Your still going to get that guy that got good gear and says it's crap.

----------


## Mitch535

Not everyone can find pharm grade sources, and have to rely on UGL. It takes a while to find the right sources, and sometimes it is easier to gamble on something online or to take a gamble at your local gym bro who makes it obvious he's peddling. Obviously, good sources are well guarded and if you are new to this game and don't know people, finding pharm grade is going to be difficult. So I'd suggest considering what is more important, putting in due diligence until someone sets you on the right path which could take a lot of time, or taking the gamble on what is easier to access and hoping for the best. I could be very wrong, but if you put the time in and show that you are working hard toward your goal (which doesn't even have to be cycle oriented), get to know folks and let them get to know you, someone will direct you and take you under their wing. 

Or you could gamble on the UGL for instant result, you just don't know what the result will be.

----------


## Bonaparte

CoA's are worthless in this industry, since anyone could fake the results. Especially if the samples are sent in by the company selling the gear.

----------


## Paden5971

I've been burned a few times, live and learn. When you find a good source you'll know.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Are All UGLs a Scam? - No

----------


## TheTaxMan

I find it very hard to find genuine sources selling pharma grade

I depend on UGLs and now on 4th cycle ive found all to be good. When i do find pharma i will never look back

But ive read finding certain compounds at pharma grade is impossible as doctors dont supply tren ?

----------


## davidtheman100

> I find it very hard to find genuine sources selling pharma grade
> 
> I depend on UGLs and now on 4th cycle ive found all to be good. When i do find pharma i will never look back
> 
> But ive read finding certain compounds at pharma grade is impossible as doctors dont supply tren?


They can still carry tren and still sell you other pharm grade products...Wouldn't worry about it

----------


## TheTaxMan

Im not worried  :Smilie:

----------


## Zaggs

^ Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks! I don't know why I couldn't find that on my own.

----------


## Zaggs

I am going to dig a little deeper into that site. It seems like a cool idea: a crowd funded company that looks after the safety of athletes, but after browsing around on the site, my BS meter is going off the charts. Almost everything is testing at or around the listed dose. I am going to check into Simec AG, the lab that they use to validate the samples. I am going to try and find out if they are legit, and about their method and design. Their CoAs look shady. They claim to use HPLC, but there are no chromatography graphs. Their significant figures are also inconsistent from sample to sample.

I will see what I can find and report back.

----------


## Zaggs

Looks like anabolic lab is legit. I have contacted some people who work in the field of bioengineering in the Swiss area and they say that Simec AG is a good lab. It is just surprising to me that so many of these UGLs are sending legit gear.

I just gave a donation to anabolic lab. I figure that I would rather give my money to good research rather than throwing it away on bunk gear.

----------


## jaysath

People say that finding a good source takes time and that someone will eventually lead you in the right direction. I find that hard to believe.... Anyone have experience with Simec ag?

----------


## Red Bastard

Not only is the Canadian UGL, that I use, legit, and properly dosed, they have an almost no questions asked replacement policy. Happy customers makes for good business...

----------


## Zaggs

Simec AG is a different kind of lab. They manufacture nothing, but for 290 Euro, they will test your sample from a UGL. There is a crowd funded group called anabolic lab that collects donations and sends random UGL samples to Simec AG. They post the CoAs on their site for free and have a pretty extensive collection of data. Anabolic lab does not appear to be affiliated with any UGL.

I was skeptical at first, but I did my homework. I really like what anabolic lab is doing to keep athletes safe. I recommend that you check that site before you order any gear on the internet.

----------


## jake luke

need time to dig, there're many in US and UK

----------


## RoyalOil

> There is a crowd funded group called anabolic lab that collects donations and sends random UGL samples to Simec AG. They post the CoAs on their site for free and have a pretty extensive collection of data. Anabolic lab does not appear to be affiliated with any UGL.


I don't think the results are legit... at all. It claims to be crowd funded and has something like 100 results up. The problem is, that's $50,000. Anyone who has *ever* dealt with a "donation" feature, knows you are not getting 50,000 in donations... probably ever. This site is obscure. It has a PR of 0 and it's mentioned *anywhere* on Google only 917 times. How does something with 900 mentions and a PR of 0, get $50,000 in "donations"?

Not possible. Pure faked results, period. This ain't Wedinos 2.0

----------


## mietek

> Simec AG is a different kind of lab. They manufacture nothing, but for 290 Euro, they will test your sample from a UGL. There is a crowd funded group called anabolic lab that collects donations and sends random UGL samples to Simec AG. They post the CoAs on their site for free and have a pretty extensive collection of data. Anabolic lab does not appear to be affiliated with any UGL.
> 
> I was skeptical at first, but I did my homework. I really like what anabolic lab is doing to keep athletes safe. I recommend that you check that site before you order any gear on the internet.


You do not know what samples are sent to the lab, the site is a scam to benefit UGLs. I can send good sample to the lab to fool people and then still sell bunk.
There might some good results but the rest are fakes. I have seen lab results posted in the past many times, most of them after independent testing were confirmed to be fakes.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> There are always mixed reviews with UGL's and I know for a fact that even the best out there will sell you fake, half and quarter dosed gear. So it doesn't matter if you think one UGL is good to go or not because you could end up with the batch what is bunk or half dosed.
> 
> 
> My opinion don't use them, use pharm grade from a good source and take all the risk out of shooting sh1t into yourself


marcus is right!

----------


## Bio-Active

Whether its pharm grade or not fakes are common and no not all ugl are fake

----------


## fxrjuiceman

> Whether its pharm grade or not fakes are common and no not all ugl are fake


Exactly people fake shit all the time but to say "all ugl are fake" is totally false

----------


## jstone

> There are always mixed reviews with UGL's and I know for a fact that even the best out there will sell you fake, half and quarter dosed gear. So it doesn't matter if you think one UGL is good to go or not because you could end up with the batch what is bunk or half dosed.
> 
> 
> My opinion don't use them, use pharm grade from a good source and take all the risk out of shooting sh1t into yourself


My only problem with this is asking a member for a source check. I have found about 3 sources I think are legit and sell pharm grade, but I feel like asking for a source check is wrong. A lot of member that have good pharm grade sources have spent a lot of time and money to find the source, and all I do is ask if the source is legit. Just doesn't seem right to me. So I will risk it with ugl, until I bite the bullet and order from one of the sources selling pharm grade and see what happens. I just cant bring myself to ask for a source check. I also dont want to be another one of the members bombarding vets with source questions.

----------


## marcus300

If people truly knew what goes on with the UGL industry you wouldn't buy ANY ever again, putting trust into your UGL source is like wishing Santa Claus is real. 

Its easy finding pharm grade and its easy knowing which are fake or not.

There are far more risks to UGL than rewards and if you want to put that into your body that's your choice, all I would say is try pharm grade you'll never look at UGL again.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> If people truly knew what goes on with the UGL industry you wouldn't buy ANY ever again, putting trust into your UGL source is like wishing Santa Claus is real. 
> 
> Its easy finding pharm grade and its easy knowing which are fake or not.
> 
> There are far more risks to UGL than rewards and if you want to put that into your body that's your choice, all I would say is try pharm grade you'll never look at UGL again.



I hate agreeing - but, it's the truth for sure


But, I am still looking for HG tren ace & mast

----------


## Bio-Active

> I hate agreeing - but, it's the truth for sure But, I am still looking for HG tren ace & mast


 good luck with that  :Wink:

----------


## marcus300

> I hate agreeing - but, it's the truth for sure
> 
> 
> But, I am still looking for HG tren ace & mast


who needs tren and mast  :Wink:

----------


## < <Samson> >

> who needs tren and mast



Well,


No one who has HG GH by their side 


LoL

----------


## marcus300

Lmfao

----------


## jstone

> If people truly knew what goes on with the UGL industry you wouldn't buy ANY ever again, putting trust into your UGL source is like wishing Santa Claus is real. 
> 
> Its easy finding pharm grade and its easy knowing which are fake or not.
> 
> There are far more risks to UGL than rewards and if you want to put that into your body that's your choice, all I would say is try pharm grade you'll never look at UGL again.


Im sure its nothing pretty. I guess my next order will be through a source selling pharma products.

----------


## 4drol

What do you guys think of Geneza pharm are these guys considered pharm grade or HG?

----------


## Strongblood

The brands Kalpa, Geneza, Dragon Pharma, Procom, Vermogi and a few more I can't recall now. Are they considered Pharmacy grade?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> The brands Kalpa, Geneza, Dragon Pharma, Procom, Vermogi and a few more I can't recall now. Are they considered Pharmacy grade?


no they are all ugl, some may be of good quality but unless it comes from a licensed pharmaceutical company then no....

----------


## Strongblood

Thank you GettoBoyd. That's kind of what I thought.

----------


## NumLock

Well, my answer is - not all ugls are scam.
There are some that I've been using for years, and pretty happy with them.

----------


## NumLock

> The brands Kalpa, Geneza, Dragon Pharma, Procom, Vermogi and a few more I can't recall now. Are they considered Pharmacy grade?


Wow, I do love Vermodje!

----------


## noon

I believe that over time all UGL will turn do to one reason or another.
Some are just systematic scammers. 
Be safe every one 
Go with your gut if it seems off or has floaters or what all toss it

----------


## Mr.Anderson

> The brands Kalpa, Geneza, Dragon Pharma, Procom, Vermogi and a few more I can't recall now. Are they considered Pharmacy grade?


Ugls, but decent ugls. have been using them with no problems.

----------


## LEO78

> The brands Kalpa, Geneza, Dragon Pharma, Procom, Vermogi and a few more I can't recall now. Are they considered Pharmacy grade?


These brands are all UGLs, though some of them (vermodje, kalpa, geneza) are of great quality.

----------


## ggerman

Have been using Ugls mostly (Radjay, Sp, Dragonpharm, Vermodje) and will keep on doing this.

----------


## ggerman

> What do you guys think of Geneza pharm are these guys considered pharm grade or HG?


UGL. Not a bad one though.

----------


## Nick147

> Have been using Ugls mostly (Radjay, Sp, Dragonpharm, Vermodje) and will keep on doing this.


So am I. I trust these Ugls.

----------


## Mr.Anderson

There are a lot of decent ugls : Kalpa, vermodje, balkan. good source is vital.

----------


## JohnnyKirk

> The brands Kalpa, Geneza, Dragon Pharma, Procom, Vermogi and a few more I can't recall now. Are they considered Pharmacy grade?


They are not pharmacy grade, UGLs but gtg especially Vermodje, Kapla.
I would add Alpha, Rajay, Balkan, Sp Labs errrr..... Cannot recall more for now.

----------


## BG

If you guys look up most of these guys that posted in here and have less then 500 post they are reps for ugls. Look up all their post. All the same, vermoje, kalpa very good.

----------


## BG

They just sit in this part of the forum and wait for these questions.

----------


## jstone

All ugls will go bad at one point or another. BG is right about the reps here. You dont ever see this group of members anywhere else, they just spam this section with vermo is the best, I love me some vermo. Its one thing to rep a lab on a source board, but this is not the place.

----------


## DrewZ

Have had great gear from an online UGL source, have had poorly dosed gear from online source.

Its really disappointing finding out 8 weeks into a 12 week cycle you're using underdosed sh1t.

It's a crap shoot, total gamble if it isnt coming from a pharmacy.

----------


## ruiner_

They most certainly aren't. I don't have many 'sources' but the lab I have ran is decent.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

Is there such a thing as pharma tren or methyl tren?

I didn't think it was considered to have medical purpose for humans.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Is there such a thing as pharma tren or methyl tren?
> 
> I didn't think it was considered to have medical purpose for humans.


hi, no there are no pharm grade tren for humans as its all made by ugls...methyl tren is oral tren but again made by ugl...

----------


## TheTaxMan

> If you guys look up most of these guys that posted in here and have less then 500 post they are reps for ugls. Look up all their post. All the same, vermoje, kalpa very good.


Great call BG.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> hi, no there are no pharm grade tren for humans as its all made by ugls...methyl tren is oral tren but again made by ugl...


Yeah, I know methyl tren is the oral version. I just wondered if anyone made a pharmaceutical grade version of it. I guess I kinda worded that wrong. Thanks for the answer though.

----------


## jstone

> Yeah, I know methyl tren is the oral version. I just wondered if anyone made a pharmaceutical grade version of it. I guess I kinda worded that wrong. Thanks for the answer though.


There used to be pharmaceutical grade tren , it was tren hex (parabolan ). I beleive the parabolan came from a french pharmecutical company called Negma. You wont be able to find it anymore, but it was very popular.

----------


## Trapology

You kinda gotta understand what youre getting into before you sit and criticize the way people do things and handle their business online
As much of a business some people try to make this its illegal and most guys just do what they can to get by. Using gear and keeping in shape is a life style and comes with it is a lot of trail and error and that comes with bouncing around and trying different sources.

So no they arnt all scams, not even close. But there comes a point you need to just take the dive and give it a shot. If the results arnt what you want then skip over to another brand next time. If you get scammed unfortunately that happens but just recoop and move on

Im new here to this board but ive been on many others for 10+ years, you just have to give something a shot and roll with the punches as they come along.

----------


## jstone

> You kinda gotta understand what youre getting into before you sit and criticize the way people do things and handle their business online
> As much of a business some people try to make this its illegal and most guys just do what they can to get by. Using gear and keeping in shape is a life style and comes with it is a lot of trail and error and that comes with bouncing around and trying different sources.
> 
> So no they arnt all scams, not even close. But there comes a point you need to just take the dive and give it a shot. If the results arnt what you want then skip over to another brand next time. If you get scammed unfortunately that happens but just recoop and move on
> 
> Im new here to this board but ive been on many others for 10+ years, you just have to give something a shot and roll with the punches as they come along.



I agree with all of this. The one thing I hate is at one point or another even the good ones go bad, or get busted. Very rarely will a good legit source retire, and never intentionally screw anybody over.

The main point from your statement is this shit is illegal. People act like they're ordering creatine from an online supplement store.

Every time you order your taking a gamble. Just be smart.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> CoA's are worthless in this industry, since anyone could fake the results. Especially if the samples are sent in by the company selling the gear.


pretty much what I was going to say also

----------


## < <Samson> >

All the online review shit might as well not count

According to "online" info means nothing 


Specially since everything from potency to sterility can vary from batch to batch.

----------


## jonny2x4

> no they are all ugl, some may be of good quality but unless it comes from a licensed pharmaceutical company then no....


Agreed, these are grt ugls (Vermodje, Kalpa, Geneza, Dragon Pharma) if taken from a reliable source.

----------


## michael30

> I don't think the results are legit... at all. It claims to be crowd funded and has something like 100 results up. The problem is, that's $50,000. Anyone who has *ever* dealt with a "donation" feature, knows you are not getting 50,000 in donations... probably ever. This site is obscure. It has a PR of 0 and it's mentioned *anywhere* on Google only 917 times. How does something with 900 mentions and a PR of 0, get $50,000 in "donations"?
> 
> Not possible. Pure faked results, period. This ain't Wedinos 2.0


This site is connected to an entire bodybuilding forum that I'm also a member of. 90% of the donations come from that forum. Anaboliclabs was set up by the site owner known as Millard Baker. Vets will know who I'm talking about

----------


## Osprey

I've never tried pharm-grade products since they are not available, have been always using UGLs, and I cannot compare these two. The ugl's i've tried were not scams (at least i hope so), so i guess i'll stick to them (balkan, vermodj, alpha)...

----------


## Trevis

> I've never tried pharm-grade products since they are not available, have been always using UGLs, and I cannot compare these two. The ugl's i've tried were not scams (at least i hope so), so i guess i'll stick to them (balkan, vermodj, alpha)...


Always had good gains with the ugls listed.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Always had good gains with the ugls listed.




Of course 


enter eye rolling smiley here

----------


## Fabius Camillus

> I've never tried pharm-grade products since they are not available, have been always using UGLs, and I cannot compare these two. The ugl's i've tried were not scams (at least i hope so), so i guess i'll stick to them (balkan, vermodj, alpha)...


You never can tell. When I was hitting my lab hard I did it like a pharmacy company. Pumps fume hoods spinners vac ovens. Had about 20 grand in lab equipment to make sure my guys had good high end Russian raws that were sterile.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> You never can tell. When I was hitting my lab hard I did it like a pharmacy company. Pumps fume hoods spinners vac ovens. Had about 20 grand in lab equipment to make sure my guys had good high end Russian raws that were sterile.



Ummm, wtf? 


yeah

----------


## NACH3

> You never can tell. When I was hitting my lab hard I did it like a pharmacy company. Pumps fume hoods spinners vac ovens. Had about 20 grand in lab equipment to make sure my guys had good high end Russian raws that were sterile.


Classic 2nd post! What's the question?? Lol

----------


## NACH3

> Of course 
> 
> 
> enter eye rolling smiley here


I believe BG NAILED IT! All these guys are just reps they list the same bullsh!t all day erryday - all you hear is them saying Vermo(the big one here among these guys), Balkan, Alhpa pharma(which I've never used any of them(yet) - But have only heard good things) but he'll so does every UGL listed it seems :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mp859

> I believe BG NAILED IT! All these guys are just reps they list the same bullsh!t all day erryday - all you hear is them saying Vermo(the big one here among these guys), Balkan, Alhpa pharma(which I've never used any of them(yet) - But have only heard good things) but he'll so does every UGL listed it seems


 alpha pharma is horribly underdosed man.


It has been tested and shown to be underdosed ugl crap but they say it is pharma

----------


## NACH3

> alpha pharma is horribly underdosed man.
> 
> 
> It has been tested and shown to be underdosed ugl crap but they say it is pharma


Thanks for the heads up Mp859! Just judging by our 'reps' you'd think its overdosed  :LOL:  

Thx much, have to appreciate good ole honesty!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> alpha pharma is horribly underdosed man.
> 
> 
> It has been tested and shown to be underdosed ugl crap but they say it is pharma




Dude - it has the name farma in its name


LoL


Oh UGL crap


I swear there is a new UGL every week & each one is the bestest one ever

All this vermog & watever the fvck - they just pop out of nowhere. . . . I swear it's all one dump making crap with dif names. For the most part at least. . . . it's y I use small UGL shit that no one ever really hears of. Or, one day just brew my own. . . But, the small UGL's have been good to me for the most part.

----------


## GreyHemi

I have been very fortunate with the UGLs that I have used. Every blend of test I have used comes back in blood tests as so high it's unreadable. The deca I have used, that's harder to measure than testosterone because there is no blood test.............. But the deca from dear departed source (it was known as 2 letters of the alphabet) was fantastic for my joints aches and pains. 

Not all UGLs are crap. It's pot luck and you gotta get blood labs to see if it's real or not. Every time you start a new bottle of test on a cycle, get your labs. If you are going to pay for the gear, then pay the $100 for insurance that it is real. 

Now then, just because you bought testosterone dosed at 300mg/ml and you inject and get your labs and its off the chart, does that mean it's 300mg and not 200mg? No. I'm sure there is a lot of under dosing going on, but you have to get labs to see if you're wasting your time or not with the gear you're using.

----------


## Mp859

> I have been very fortunate with the UGLs that I have used. Every blend of test I have used comes back in blood tests as so high it's unreadable. The deca I have used, that's harder to measure than testosterone because there is no blood test.............. But the deca from dear departed source (it was known as 2 letters of the alphabet) was fantastic for my joints aches and pains. Not all UGLs are crap. It's pot luck and you gotta get blood labs to see if it's real or not. Every time you start a new bottle of test on a cycle, get your labs. If you are going to pay for the gear, then pay the $100 for insurance that it is real. Now then, just because you bought testosterone dosed at 300mg/ml and you inject and get your labs and its off the chart, does that mean it's 300mg and not 200mg? No. I'm sure there is a lot of under dosing going on, but you have to get labs to see if you're wasting your time or not with the gear you're using.


 You can read the testosterone level regardless of how high it is. Just use quest instead, their reading doesn't stop at 1500. They use a different testing method and without looking at my notes I can't remember what it is called.

----------


## mike198

Anybody ever try Unigen? Human grade apparently. I've been spending quite a bit of money on my prescribed gear through an anti aging clinic. Trying to find human grade stuff elsewhere to ease the budget

----------


## Easyroller

Ive made solid gains using UGL's but would I use UGL if i had acess to Real Pharma stuff, No.

----------


## Bonaparte

> Anybody ever try Unigen? Human grade apparently. I've been spending quite a bit of money on my prescribed gear through an anti aging clinic. Trying to find human grade stuff elsewhere to ease the budget


That's a Thai "pharma company", so essentially a fancy UGL.

----------


## Logical1

Does anyone have any experience with Alpha Pro Labs?
I have a nice opportunity to grab some gear but they are an UGL and I'm just a little lacking in the confidence dept. you know the deal, ask 500 different people and you will get 500 different answers...
Thanks Logical1

----------


## jstone

> You can read the testosterone level regardless of how high it is. Just use quest instead, their reading doesn't stop at 1500. They use a different testing method and without looking at my notes I can't remember what it is called.


You can get this test done through labcorp as well. You just need to make sure the test you get says LC/MS. Which means they test your blood with a liquid chromatography/mass spectrometry. This test will give you the actual number.

----------

